# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Caracteristicas del tomate apolo f1-alabama sa

## 19970680

*ESTIMADOS AMIGOS:* 
LES ENVIO LAS CARACT. DEL TOMATE APOLO F1 QUE ESTAMOS PROMOCIONANDO NUESTRA EMPRESA ALABAMA S.A
CUALQUIER SUGERENCIA POR FAVOR HACERMELOS LLEGAWR A ESTE FORO.
SALUDOS. *TOMATE APOLO F1 ORIGEN:USA*  *CARACTERISTICAS:* *D. ENTRE PLANTAS (MTS) :1,1-1,2 D. ENTRE SURCO (MTS): 1,7-1,8 DENSIDAD RECOMENDADA: 7400 PLANTAS/HA T° DE GERMINACION (°C): 18 -22 T° DE PERIODO VEGETATIVO (°C): 16 -24 T° DE COSECHA(°C) : 20 -28 PRODUCCION PROMEDIO: 3167,25 CAJAS/ 22,5 KG TIPO DE CRECIMIENTO: SEMI DETERMINADO FORMA: RIO GRANDE D. ECUATORIAL (cms): 5,9 D. POLAR(cms): 7,2 PESO PROMEDIO (grs):163,3 COLOR: ROJO INTENSO DUREZA: ALTA Nº DE LOCULOS : TRILOCULAR SABOR: ACIDEZ BAJA Nº DE PAÑAS APROX.(desde la 1ra. Cosecha): 7 1era. (%): 29,15% 2 da. (%): 33,19% 3ra. (%): 15,63% 4ta. (%): 7,45% 5ta. (%): 10,33% DESCARTE (%): 4,25% RESIST. /TOLERANCIA: TYLCV, TMV, F1,F2 ACEPTABILIDAD: MUY BUENA COMENTARIO: ESTE TOMATE HA SIDO SEMBRADO EN EPOCA ADELANTADA (EPOCA DE INVIERNO) Y HA DADO BUENOS RESULTADOS A PESAR DE LOS FACTORES CLIMATOLOGICOS DE LA ZONA. RECOMENDACION: SE RECOMIENDA SEMBRAR EN EPOCA DE INICIO OTOÑO  PRIMAVERA-INICIO VERANO*                  **      Temas similares: Características de algunas variedades de arándanos cultivados en Perú Caracteristicas del brocoli corsario f1-takii Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1 Caracteristicas de la cebolla amarilla  de exportacion kioto f1 - takii seed Caracteristicas de la cebolla roja red star f1 para exportacion

----------


## kscastaneda

Por lo que puedo observar tiene buen porte y performance, interesante formato y calidad de fruto; podriamos difundirlo; en mi zona distancian 2 x 1 = 5000 plantas/ha. ¿ han tenido experiencia en La Libertad con densidades de 7400 plantas/ha ?. ¿ Cual es la dosis de fertilización recomendada de NPK, CaO, MgO, B para la densidad que recomiendan, cual es el maximo rendimiento que han logrado y donde y cual sería la fertilización en unidades por cada tonelada a producir con la densidad que recomiendan? 
Saludos,

----------


## floreano

Tengo una experiencia de tomate apolo, pues lo estoy probando con solo 15 plantas,la siembra la realice en el mes de mayo, y en agosto comence a cosechar, la produccion q he tenido es como sigue:
1° 15 kg.
2° 25 kg.
3° 25 kg  
aun queda abundante tomate, lo malo es que como es mi primera experiencia, no lo he tratado como debe ser, y actualmente tengo bastante fruto que esta que se malogra, de los cuales salen mosquitos y un insecto como un gorgojo negro, que realmente no se como curarlo. le hechho varias aplicaciones de insecticidas y fungicidas, lo han controlado algo pero no del todo, si alguien me aconseja que aplicar, se lo agradeceré. 
Tambien estoy probando en pimiento CUBIC Y ZENIT, es mi primera experiencia y les puedo asegurar que son bien cargadores y tienen buen tamaño.

----------


## 19970680

estimado amigo floreano:
me puedes dar tu fono para llamarte y visitar tu campo?
saludos cordiales
manuel villarreal taipe

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
Este tomate por lo que se ve es prometedor. Respecto al geminivirus ¿cual es su comportamiento? . Si es semideterminado ¿ha habido alguna experiencia en tutores? me recuerda a un tomate muy bueno , el "Santa Fé", híbrido que ya no he visto en el mercado. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## floreano

Soy del nortedel peru, especificamente de sullana-piura.
mi cel es:
969600361.
Ingrese unas fotos,pero creo que no se pueden mostar.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Soy del nortedel peru, especificamente de sullana-piura.
> mi cel es:
> 969600361.
> Ingrese unas fotos,pero creo que no se pueden mostar.

 Estimado floreano: 
Te dejo un enlace donde explico cómo subir fotos en tus mensajes, pero ten en cuenta que las fotos no pueden pesar más de 1 Mb:   https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....n-AgroFórum.pe 
Intenta responder este tema nuevamente y adjunta las fotos otra vez. Una vez hayan cargado las fotos que elegiste desde tu CPU, dale click a la opción que dice "Done" *que significa "Hecho"-. 
Prueba adjuntar tus fotos de esa manera. Si todavía tienes problemas, me avisas con un mensaje privado para ver la manera de publicarlas. 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Floreano: 
Los mosquitos, y coleópteros (gorgojos, escarabajos), son básicamente agentes secundarios, que se alimentan de tomates malogrados o previamente atacados por otra plaga (por ejemplo _Heliothis, Pseudoplusis, Tuta_).  
Respecto al tema dle calibre de frutos, los híbridos en términos generales requieren de un buen balance nutricional y obviamente los catálogos te pueden ofrecer el oro y moro, basados en el rendimiento potencial He trabajdo híbridos de muchas empresas y por ello con la experiencia del caso te puedo decir que el negocio es así. 
 Pero volviendo al tema de los insectos en tu campo, el control de insectos dentro de frutos es complicado debido a que la concentración de los productos  no llega al interior del fruto en cantidades importantes. Es por ello, que el control se hace previa evaluación; de ahí a que la polilla en fruto de tomate, por ejemplo si entra con fuerza al campo es realmente una pesadilla. Para el caso de esos insectos no es necesario un insecticida caro. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## floreano

Aqui unas fotos del tomate apolo. DSC00488.jpg DSC00489.jpg 
son fotos de las plantas q tengo en mi chcra

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Floreano: 
Aunque las fotos no son muy claras, si puesde cuelga unas mas. Al parecer hay daño de polilla del tomate, porque las lesiones en las hojas son secundarias. La polilla dle tomate es color verde, con cabeza negra, mide menos de 1 cm. 
Bueno, como te sugeí, si puedes colgar más fotos sería ideal. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor Técnico

----------


## kscastaneda

Sugerencias para tu próxima campaña :
* Regula bien la fertilización nitrogenada.
* Buen riego de machaco antes del trasplante.
* Aplica EM-1 o EM-COMPOST 2 litros/ha para que colonicen los residuos vegetales y lo degraden asimismo tu suelo se convierta en suelo supresor de enfermedades al comenzar la antioxidación. Si gustas me escribes y te paso un pdf con todo lo que hacen estos microorganismos.  
Solución para estos momentos : 
* Aplica potasio foliar a razon de 1kg o litro/cilindro para regular los niveles de nitrógeno, traslocar y darle color, sabor a tu fruto. 
Alfacipermetrina 250 ml + Clorfenapir 125 ml/cil. 
ó  
Methomyl 1 sobre + Fipronil 200 ml/cil 
ó  
Deltametrina 250 ml + Spinosad 100 ml/cil 
ó 
Alfacipermetrina 250 ml + Indoxacarb 150 ml/cil 
ó 
Methomyl 1 sobre + Bacillus thuringiensis 500g/cil  
Lo fundamental es controlar los adultos para que no pongan huevos y no emergan las larvas que se meten al fruto y una vez dentro es muy dificil controlarlos. 
Para controlar adultos --> alfacipermetrina, deltametrina, methomyl, fipronil.
Para larvas --> methomyl, spinosad, clorfenapir, betacyflutrina, indoxacarb, cartap, bacillus ... 
Saludos,

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

hola  
uds comercializa semilla de tomate indeterminado. 
atte 
ruben zorrilla

----------

